# programm zum netzwerk drosseln ?



## Ch4oz (27. September 2002)

hi,
also erstmal vorweg,
ich hab kein plan von vb, bin ehrlich gesagt auch ncih daran interessiert es jetzt zu lernen 
aber ich dachte mir nur, ob es vieleicht ein programm gibt mit dem ich die geschwindigkeit einer netzwerkverbindung zu einem anderen rechner drosseln kann.
derzeit ist es eine 10 mbit verbindung.
es nervt mich tierisch das wenn der zweite rechner (meiner eltern) kazaa oder ähnliches anhat, udn mir somit meine internet geschwindigkeit total versauen,
oder wenn ich grad ma quake zock, und die laden da mit 80 k, oder haben ihren share randvoll udn somit wird der upload ausgelastet, ich meinen ping nur noch steigen seh,
bis hin zu unspielbarkeit.
also wenn mir einer vll sagen kann ob/wo es ein programm gibnt das meinen anforderungen nach kommen könnte wär ich wirklich super dankbar wenn derjenige das entweder hierher postet oder mir gleich per email an ch4oz@t-online.de oder chaos@clan-dgh.de senden kann.
natürlich isses auch besser als nicht sdas hier her zu schreiben aber email geht halt schneller 
schonmal danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. September 2002)

und wieso brauchst du das in visual basic?


----------



## Ch4oz (28. September 2002)

hab ich nich gesagt hauptsache das ding an sich
in welcher form ist mir im prinzip egal


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. September 2002)

dann gehört das aber eher ins netzwerkforum.


----------

